# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Beni strumentali ceduti da un medico ed IVA.

## s.dimartino@tele2.it

Buonasera.
Un medico (prestazioni 100% esenti art. 10) cede ad un suo collega dei beni strumentali (mobili, attrezzature di ufficio, ecc.) originariamente acquistati nuovi.
Leggendo un quesito analogo nel forum, mi sono sorti dei dubbi:
1) La fattura di vendita deve essere assoggettata ad IVA anche se se non ha detratto limposta al momento dellacquisto?
2) LIVA sulla cessione dovrà essere versata?
3) In conseguenza della cessione assoggettata ad IVA, sarà pure costretto a presentare la dichiarazione IVA?
Grazie in anticipo a chi mi potrà essere di aiuto.  :Confused:

----------


## s.dimartino@tele2.it

Vorrei rilanciare il quesito. Non c'è nessuno che mi possa fugare i dubbi?
Grazie.  :Smile:     

> Buonasera.
> Un medico (prestazioni 100% esenti art. 10) cede ad un suo collega dei beni strumentali (mobili, attrezzature di ufficio, ecc.) originariamente acquistati nuovi.
> Leggendo un quesito analogo nel forum, mi sono sorti dei dubbi:
> 1) La fattura di vendita deve essere assoggettata ad IVA anche se se non ha detratto limposta al momento dellacquisto?
> 2) LIVA sulla cessione dovrà essere versata?
> 3) In conseguenza della cessione assoggettata ad IVA, sarà pure costretto a presentare la dichiarazione IVA?
> Grazie in anticipo a chi mi potrà essere di aiuto.

----------


## iam

non so a quale quesito analogo ti riferisci, ma credo proprio che le vendite non siano assoggettabili ad Iva. Di solito vige il principio che la successiva rivendita di beni acquistati senza il beneficio della detrazione d'imposta, seguono il medesimo regime.
Quindi no

----------


## CINZERO

ciao, questo caso mi è capitato anche a me con un mio clinte.
se l'iva non l'hai scaricata a monte, e non è il tuo caso in quanto avendo 100% operazioni esenti, puoi tranquillamente cedere il bene strumentale emettendo regolare fattura senza alcuna applicazione dell'iva.

----------


## s.dimartino@tele2.it

> non so a quale quesito analogo ti riferisci, ma credo proprio che le vendite non siano assoggettabili ad Iva. Di solito vige il principio che la successiva rivendita di beni acquistati senza il beneficio della detrazione d'imposta, seguono il medesimo regime.
> Quindi no

  Il quesito a cui mi riferisco è al seguente link:  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...tovettura.html 
E' per questo che non mi raccapezzo.  :Confused:

----------


## iam

> Il quesito a cui mi riferisco è al seguente link:  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...tovettura.html 
> E' per questo che non mi raccapezzo.

  hai ragione,
ricordati però che questa è uno scambio di pareri, non è una consulenza, ne tantomeno una sentenza della cassazione (che poi spesso ne combina peggio di noi).
Da quando frequento questo forum grazie a questi scambi di informazioni e di esperienza ho  imparato qualcosina (che poi va necessariamente approfondita), ma ho anche letto boiate da guiness...
Devi prenderla per com'è!  :Wink:

----------


## mariatucci

> Il quesito a cui mi riferisco è al seguente link:  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...tovettura.html 
> E' per questo che non mi raccapezzo.

  Io nn sarei daccordo sull'emmissione di fattura in esenzione di iva o cmq senza addebito di iva. Qst pekè L'art.10, n. 27-quinquies del Dpr 633/72, stabilisce l'esenzione dall'Iva per le 'cessioni che hanno per oggetto beni acquistati o importati senza diritto alla detrazione totale della relativa imposta ai sensi degli articoli 19, 19-bis1 e 19-bis 2'. Qdi non riguarda la vendita di beni acquistati con iva...non detratta in forza di un pro/rata del 100%. :Smile: 
M.

----------


## iam

> esperienza ho  imparato qualcosina (che poi va necessariamente approfondita), ma ho anche letto boiate da guiness...

  .... beninteso, tra le boiate ci possono tranquillamente essere quelle sparate da me stesso....  :Smile:

----------


## Finisher

> Io nn sarei daccordo sull'emmissione di fattura in esenzione di iva o cmq senza addebito di iva. Qst pekè L'art.10, n. 27-quinquies del Dpr 633/72, stabilisce l'esenzione dall'Iva per le 'cessioni che hanno per oggetto beni acquistati o importati senza diritto alla detrazione totale della relativa imposta ai sensi degli articoli 19, 19-bis1 e 19-bis 2'. Qdi non riguarda la vendita di beni acquistati con iva...non detratta in forza di un pro/rata del 100%.
> M.

  Non capisco la risposta, visto che il pro-rata è trattato proprio negli art. 19 e 19bis

----------


## s.dimartino@tele2.it

Qualcuno mi sa dare delucidazioni anche alle domande n° 2 e 3?
Ancora grazie.  :Embarrassment:      

> Buonasera.
> Un medico (prestazioni 100% esenti art. 10) cede ad un suo collega dei beni strumentali (mobili, attrezzature di ufficio, ecc.) originariamente acquistati nuovi.
> Leggendo un quesito analogo nel forum, mi sono sorti dei dubbi:
> 1) La fattura di vendita deve essere assoggettata ad IVA anche se se non ha detratto limposta al momento dellacquisto?
> 2) LIVA sulla cessione dovrà essere versata?
> 3) In conseguenza della cessione assoggettata ad IVA, sarà pure costretto a presentare la dichiarazione IVA?
> Grazie in anticipo a chi mi potrà essere di aiuto.

----------


## Ruben

Il pro-rata è trattato nell'art.19 comma 5 e quindi dato che l'art.10 n.27 quinquies fa riferimento all'art.19 senza specificare commi a mio parere la rivendita di auto con iva non detratta totalmente per pro-rata 100% è esente da iva ai sensi proprio dell'art.10 n.27 quinquies.
Di conseguenza cadono le domande 2 e 3.
Questa è la mia opinione.
Spero di non aver detto una boiata... :Smile:

----------


## iam

> Il pro-rata è trattato nell'art.19 comma 5 e quindi dato che l'art.10 n.27 quinquies fa riferimento all'art.19 senza specificare commi a mio parere la rivendita di auto con iva non detratta totalmente per pro-rata 100% è esente da iva ai sensi proprio dell'art.10 n.27 quinquies.
> Di conseguenza cadono le domande 2 e 3.
> Questa è la mia opinione.
> Spero di non aver detto una boiata...

  io quoto la tua boiata...  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  
però 'sta cosa la voglio approfondire...
stasera mi metto a studiare  :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> io quoto la tua boiata...   
> però 'sta cosa la voglio approfondire...
> stasera mi metto a studiare

  Anch'io quoto... 
Anche perchè in un caso analogo ho fatto così.....in caso contrario ....sarebbe un pasticcio!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## iam

> Anch'io quoto... 
> Anche perchè in un caso analogo ho fatto così.....in caso contrario ....sarebbe un pasticcio!

   :Stick Out Tongue:  ...detto fra di noi anche a me è capitata proprio a dicembre la medesima cosa e mi sono comportato così, per questo cerco di difendere il mio operato  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mariatucci

> Non capisco la risposta, visto che il pro-rata è trattato proprio negli art. 19 e 19bis

  Kiedo scusa se ho genarato confusione...e ho scritto male la risposta. Intendevo  chiarire che, a mio avviso, la vendita di beni strumentali nn può essere esente in quanto l'esenzione di cui all'art. 10, 27 quinques, è riferita  alla sola rivendita dei beni che non hanno formato oggetto di detrazione, e non anche a quei beni per i quali l'acquirente non puo' esercitare il diritto alla detrazione in quanto destinati ad un'attivita' esente da imposta. il senso era qst...i riferimenti ingarbugliati  :Embarrassment: ..ve ne kiedo ancora scusa.
L'iva addebbitata in fattura deve essere versata e deve essere presentata dichiarazione iva.
M.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Alle domande 2 e 3 non si può che rispondere positivamente. 
ciao   

> Qualcuno mi sa dare delucidazioni anche alle domande n° 2 e 3?
> Ancora grazie.

----------


## Patty76

Quindi.... 
io e iam abbiamo sbagliato?  :Confused:  
Non ci capisco più niente!  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi.... 
> io e iam abbiamo sbagliato?  
> Non ci capisco più niente!

  Sono d'accordissimo con quanto scritto da maria tucci. 
ciao

----------


## mariatucci

> Sono d'accordissimo con quanto scritto da maria tucci. 
> ciao

  ...mi sentivo sola e abbandonata  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruben

> Il pro-rata è trattato nell'art.19 comma 5 e quindi dato che l'art.10 n.27 quinquies fa riferimento all'art.19 senza specificare commi a mio parere la rivendita di auto con iva non detratta totalmente per pro-rata 100% è esente da iva ai sensi proprio dell'art.10 n.27 quinquies.
> Di conseguenza cadono le domande 2 e 3.
> Questa è la mia opinione.
> Spero di non aver detto una boiata...

  Spero non si offenda nessuno ma io rimango della mia opinione. :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Spero non si offenda nessuno ma io rimango della mia opinione.

  Ti risulta che qui ci offendiamo ?
Ti faccio notare che il comma 5 parla di chi effettua sia operazioni esenti, sia imponibili.
Il medico fa solo operazioni esenti. 
ciao

----------


## Patty76

> Ti risulta che qui ci offendiamo ?
> Ti faccio notare che il comma 5 parla di chi effettua sia operazioni esenti, sia imponibili.
> Il medico fa solo operazioni esenti. 
> ciao

  Operazioni sia esenti, sia imponibili.... 
Non le deve per forza fare tutte e due, o no??  :Embarrassment:   
(adesso si che mi arrampico sui vetri!  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Ruben

> Ti risulta che qui ci offendiamo ?
> Ti faccio notare che il comma 5 parla di chi effettua sia operazioni esenti, sia imponibili.
> Il medico fa solo operazioni esenti. 
> ciao

  Scusami mi sono espresso male.
Intendevo dire che ho assoluto rispetto delle opinioni degli altri. 
Comunque ho fatto una veloce ricerca e ho trovato una circolare del 2007 che parlando della imponibilità degli acquisti di chi fa solo operazioni esenti mi sembra confermi l'esenzione per la successiva rivendita.  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...ircolare_3.pdf 
Ciao.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mi riservo di tornare sull'argomento.
Vorrei controllare i miei fascicoli al riguardo. 
ciao   

> Scusami mi sono espresso male.
> Intendevo dire che ho assoluto rispetto delle opinioni degli altri. 
> Comunque ho fatto una veloce ricerca e ho trovato una circolare del 2007 che parlando della imponibilità degli acquisti di chi fa solo operazioni esenti mi sembra confermi l'esenzione per la successiva rivendita.  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...ircolare_3.pdf 
> Ciao.

----------


## Ruben

Non mandatemi a quel paese ( :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: ) ma ho trovato anche una vecchia circolare del 1997.  http://dt.finanze.it/doctrib/PDF/Doc...100&Info=1,0,0 
Buona serata.

----------


## mariatucci

> Scusami mi sono espresso male.
> Intendevo dire che ho assoluto rispetto delle opinioni degli altri. 
> Comunque ho fatto una veloce ricerca e ho trovato una circolare del 2007 che parlando della imponibilità degli acquisti di chi fa solo operazioni esenti mi sembra confermi l'esenzione per la successiva rivendita.  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...ircolare_3.pdf 
> Ciao.

  22. CONCLUSIONI
Alla luce dell'ordinanza della Corte di Giustizia CE e della
disposizione contenuta nell'articolo 136 della Direttiva n. 2006/112/CE,
deve ritenersi ormai pacifico che l'articolo 13, parte B, lett. c) della VI
Direttiva vada interpretato nel senso che l'esenzione ivi prevista sia
riferita alla sola rivendita dei beni che non hanno formato oggetto di
detrazione, e non anche a quei beni per i quali l'acquirente non puo'
esercitare il diritto alla detrazione in quanto destinati ad un'attivita'
esente da imposta.
Sono le conclusioni della circolare dai citata... :Cool: 
M.

----------


## Ruben

> 22. CONCLUSIONI
> Alla luce dell'ordinanza della Corte di Giustizia CE e della
> disposizione contenuta nell'articolo 136 della Direttiva n. 2006/112/CE,
> deve ritenersi ormai pacifico che l'articolo 13, parte B, lett. c) della VI
> Direttiva vada interpretato nel senso che l'esenzione ivi prevista sia
> riferita alla sola rivendita dei beni che non hanno formato oggetto di
> detrazione, e non anche a quei beni per i quali l'acquirente non puo'
> esercitare il diritto alla detrazione in quanto destinati ad un'attivita'
> esente da imposta.
> ...

  Quando ho letto la conclusione lo immaginavo che chi legge solo quella viene tratto in inganno.
Questa circolare si riferisce alla imponibilita' degli *acquisti* di chi fa operazioni esenti mentre ribadisce l'esenzione per le *rivendite*. 
Basta leggere con attenzione tutta la circolare.
Ciao. :Smile:

----------


## mariatucci

> Quando ho letto la conclusione lo immaginavo che chi legge solo quella viene tratto in inganno.
> Questa circolare si riferisce alla imponibilita' degli *acquisti* di chi fa operazioni esenti mentre ribadisce l'esenzione per le *rivendite*. 
> Basta leggere con attenzione tutta la circolare.
> Ciao.

  le assicuro ke l'ho letta tutta  :Wink:  ...

----------


## iam

> Quando ho letto la conclusione lo immaginavo che chi legge solo quella viene tratto in inganno.
> Questa circolare si riferisce alla imponibilita' degli *acquisti* di chi fa operazioni esenti mentre ribadisce l'esenzione per le *rivendite*. 
> Basta leggere con attenzione tutta la circolare.
> Ciao.

  Io ti quoto e ti riquoto.
Anche io volevo ridocumentarmi prima di tornare sull'argomento.
Credo non sia necessario leggere le circolari. Se &#232; scritto in italiano, e se sono ancora capace di leggerlo, &#232; ampiamente sufficiente rileggere con attenzione gli articoli 19-bis1 e art. 10 primo comma n.27 quinquies.

----------


## nzino67

> ...mi sentivo sola e abbandonata

  Ti posso fare compagnia... C'è una risoluzione che sul punto afferma esattamente come dici tu circa l'applicabilità dell'IVA sulla vendita... purtroppo non ricordo il numero... quando vado in studio lo cerco!
Saluti a tutti

----------


## Ruben

Porto altra acqua al mio mulino.
Solo chi applica il 36 bis fattura con iva per gli altri c'è l'esenzione.  http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...luzione_16.pdf  Notiziario Fiscale dell'Agenzia delle Entrate 
Saluti. :Smile:

----------


## Finisher

Come ho rilevato nel mio primo post, ritengo che al caso prospettato si applichi l'art.10 27quinques.
L'osservazione fatta con riferimento alla citata circolare conferma tale posizione, anche se poteva essere redatta in maniera più comprensibile, effettivamente.
La circolare analizza la richiesta di rimborso iva di soggetti che facendo solo operazioni esenti chiedevano in pratica di comprare senza iva.
La circolare nega questa possibilità riaffermando che non l'acquisto, ma la sola rivendita di beni acquistati da tali soggetti si deve intendere esente in base alla direttiva che nell'ordinamento italiano è ripresa dall'art. 10.
Per cui se un medico con sole operazioni esenti cede bene su cui non ha potuto detrarre iva per effetto di prorata, in fattura di cessione applica art. 10 27quinques e quindi la rivendita è esente.
Spero di essere stato chiaro e risolutivo.
Saluti

----------


## mariatucci

> Quando ho letto la conclusione lo immaginavo che chi legge solo quella viene tratto in inganno.
> Questa circolare si riferisce alla imponibilita' degli *acquisti* di chi fa operazioni esenti mentre ribadisce l'esenzione per le *rivendite*. 
> Basta leggere con attenzione tutta la circolare.
> Ciao.

  Buongiorno, 
a prova e conferma ke è letto tutto e nn solo...vorrei tornare sull'argomento  :Big Grin:  . Allora la norma comunitaria (rikiamata dalla circolare da lei citata - ossia l'art. 13 Direttica 77/388/CEE) nel disporre l'esenzione per i beni destinati a un attività esente dice :"...ove questi beni non abbiano formato oggetto di un diritto a deduzione", riferendosi alla rivendita di beni acquistati senza poter detrarre la relativa imposta; il tutto, peraltro, in linea con il contenuto dell'articolo 10, comma 1, numero 27-quinquies), del Dpr n. 633/1972, con il quale il legislatore nazionale, nel disporre l'esenzione da Iva per le cessioni aventi per oggetto beni acquistati senza detrazione d'imposta, si sarebbe adeguato alla sentenza n. C-45/95, con cui i giudici comunitari avevano contestato all'Italia il mancato recepimento della prescrizione contenuta nell'articolo 13, parte B, lettera c), della citata direttiva. Orbene, come confermato da diverse pronunce di C.T., la norma in oggetto  "...va letta nel senso che devono essere esentate le cessioni di beni effettuate da soggetti che hanno destinato (in precedenza) detti beni all'effettuazione di operazioni esenti *quando l'Iva assolta al momento del precedente acquisto non è stata detratta.*..".Io ritengo ke nn ci sarebbe stato bisogno di tale ultima specificazione...atteso ke, koloro ke pongono in essere operazioni esenti già mai possono detrarre l'imposta assolta sugli acquisti.
M.

----------


## Ruben

> Come ho rilevato nel mio primo post, ritengo che al caso prospettato si applichi l'art.10 27quinques.
> L'osservazione fatta con riferimento alla citata circolare conferma tale posizione, anche se poteva essere redatta in maniera più comprensibile, effettivamente.
> La circolare analizza la richiesta di rimborso iva di soggetti che facendo solo operazioni esenti chiedevano in pratica di comprare senza iva.
> La circolare nega questa possibilità riaffermando che non l'acquisto, ma la sola rivendita di beni acquistati da tali soggetti si deve intendere esente in base alla direttiva che nell'ordinamento italiano è ripresa dall'art. 10.
> Per cui se un medico con sole operazioni esenti cede bene su cui non ha potuto detrarre iva per effetto di prorata, in fattura di cessione applica art. 10 27quinques e quindi la rivendita è esente.
> Spero di essere stato chiaro e risolutivo.
> Saluti

  Puro vangelo. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

> Puro vangelo.

  Il bello è che qui si stanno sostenendo due tesi...una l'opposta dell'altra....tutte e due valide e con supporti normativi.....ma alla fine....qual è quella giusta????  :Confused:   
A me è venuto il mal di testa!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ruben

> Buongiorno, 
> a prova e conferma ke è letto tutto e nn solo...vorrei tornare sull'argomento  . Allora la norma comunitaria (rikiamata dalla circolare da lei citata - ossia l'art. 13 Direttica 77/388/CEE) nel disporre l'esenzione per i beni destinati a un attività esente dice :"...ove questi beni non abbiano formato oggetto di un diritto a deduzione", riferendosi alla rivendita di beni acquistati senza poter detrarre la relativa imposta; il tutto, peraltro, in linea con il contenuto dell'articolo 10, comma 1, numero 27-quinquies), del Dpr n. 633/1972, con il quale il legislatore nazionale, nel disporre l'esenzione da Iva per le cessioni aventi per oggetto beni acquistati senza detrazione d'imposta, si sarebbe adeguato alla sentenza n. C-45/95, con cui i giudici comunitari avevano contestato all'Italia il mancato recepimento della prescrizione contenuta nell'articolo 13, parte B, lettera c), della citata direttiva. Orbene, come confermato da diverse pronunce di C.T., la norma in oggetto  "...va letta nel senso che devono essere esentate le cessioni di beni effettuate da soggetti che hanno destinato (in precedenza) detti beni all'effettuazione di operazioni esenti *quando l'Iva assolta al momento del precedente acquisto non è stata detratta.*..".Io ritengo ke nn ci sarebbe stato bisogno di tale ultima specificazione...atteso ke, koloro ke pongono in essere operazioni esenti già mai possono detrarre l'imposta assolta sugli acquisti.
> M.

  Scusami forse sono io che non capisco ma mi sembra che quella che hai scritto conferma la tesi dell'esenzione.

----------


## Contabile

Entro in punta di piedi a partita in corso ma vengo subito espulso.  :Smile:  
La Risoluzione 25 luglio 2005 n. 100/E ha chiaramente esplicitato che la indetraibilit&#224; IVA vi &#232; quando  
"la prestazione di servizi in totale esenzione comporta l'indetraibilit&#224; dell'imposta sugli acquisti".  *Mi schiero dalla parte di chi sostiene "niente IVA sulla vendita".*  
Ecco il cartellino

----------


## Patty76

> Entro in punta di piedi a partita in corso ma vengono subito espulso.  
> La Risoluzione 25 luglio 2005 n. 100/E ha chiaramente esplicitato che la indetraibilità IVA vi è quando  
> "la prestazione di servizi in totale esenzione comporta l'indetraibilità dell'imposta sugli acquisti".  *Mi schiero dalla parte di chi sostiene "niente IVA sulla vendita".*  
> Ecco il cartellino

  
No, no...niente esplulsione.....TORNA SUBITO IN CAMPO!!!!!! 
Questa è la soluzione che mi fa comodo.....quindi tutti i pareri a favore sono bene accetti!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## mariatucci

> No, no...niente esplulsione.....TORNA SUBITO IN CAMPO!!!!!! 
> Questa è la soluzione che mi fa comodo.....quindi tutti i pareri a favore sono bene accetti!!!

  Mi sa ke sono stata espulsa io  :Frown: .  
Per sipondere a Ruben....io avevo inteso dire ke poichè viene specificato che la rivendita è esente da iva qdo viene posta in essere da soggetti ke effettuano operazioni esenti _quando l'Iva assolta al momento del precedente acquisto non è stata detratta_. Qsta incidentale, a mio parere, poneva un ulteriore filtro, nel senso ke nn tutti gli acquisti posti in essere da coloro ke effettuano operazioni esenti sono poi a loro volta assoggettati ad esenzione all'atto della rivendita...ma solo quegli acquisti per i quali la indetraibilità dell'iva è oggettiva...ossia legata al bene. Nn so se sono stata kiara.
Ad ogni modo...avendo letto l'interpello da lei menzionato e la risoluzione...forse la mia tesi inzia a vacillare....anzi vacilla  :Embarrassment:

----------


## iam

io stavolta entro a gamba tesa  :Big Grin:   
State facendo una guerra di circolari..., ripescando risoluzioni dal "cassone"... 
ricordiamo tutti che la finanziaria ha integrato l'art. 13 DPR 633/72 con un articolo ad hoc?
io credo che basti rileggere il testo 
insisto a quotare Ruben, Patty, & Contabile  :Smile:

----------


## Finisher

> Puro vangelo.

  Hehehe, addirittura evangelista!
Non esageriamo, magari profeta... e si sa "nemo profeta in patria"  :Big Grin:  
Comunque gi&#224; che ci siamo...
Auto aquistata in anni in cui non si detraeva iva: alla cessione si applica art. 10 27quinques
Auto aquistata in anni in cui si detraeva 10&#37; poi 15% di iva da soggetto senza operazioni esenti: alla cessione NON si applica art. 10 27quinques
Auto aquistata in anni in cui si detraeva 10% poi 15% di iva da soggetto con tutte operazioni esenti: alla cessione si applica art. 10 27quinques 
Salut

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io stavolta entro a gamba tesa 
> State facendo una guerra di circolari..., ripescando risoluzioni dal "cassone"...
> ricordiamo tutti che la finanziaria ha integrato l'art. 13 DPR 633/72 con un articolo ad hoc?
> io credo che basti rileggere il testo
> insisto a quotare Ruben, Patty, & Contabile

  Il testo nuovo è questo:  _In deroga al primo comma:
       a) per le operazioni  imponibili  effettuate  nei  confronti  di  un
soggetto per il quale lesercizio del diritto alla detrazione è limitato  a
norma del comma 5 dellarticolo 19, anche per effetto dellopzione  di  cui
allarticolo 36-bis, la base imponibile è costituita dal valore normale dei
beni e dei servizi se è dovuto un corrispettivo inferiore a tale  valore  e
se loperazione è effettuata da società che direttamente  o  indirettamente
controllano tale soggetto, ne sono controllate  o  sono  controllate  dalla
stessa società che controlla il predetto soggetto;
       b) per la messa a disposizione di veicoli stradali a  motore  nonché
delle  apparecchiature  terminali  per  il  servizio  radiomobile  pubblico
terrestre di telecomunicazioni e delle  relative  prestazioni  di  gestione
effettuata dal  datore  di  lavoro  nei  confronti  del  proprio  personale
dipendente la base imponibile è costituita dal valore normale  dei  beni  e
dei servizi se è dovuto un corrispettivo inferiore a tale valore.     Per le cessioni che hanno per  oggetto  beni  per  il  cui  acquisto  o
importazione la detrazione è stata ridotta ai sensi dellarticolo 19-bis1 o
di altre disposizioni di indetraibilità oggettiva,  la  base  imponibile  è
determinata moltiplicando per la percentuale detraibile ai  sensi  di  tali
disposizioni limporto determinato ai sensi dei commi precedenti._  
Non vedo attinenza con la nostra discussione ... 
Approfitto per dire che la mia tesi di ieri era errata: ricordavo che in passato c'era stata una discussione in merito, e che mi aveva colpito, ma avevo dimenticato che poi la questione era stata risolta.
Il problema rimane per i soggetti che hanno optato per la dispensa per operazioni esenti. 
ciao

----------


## nzino67

Per l'ADE il problema non esiste: _L'Agenzia delle Entrate, nella risoluzione n. 16 del 1° febbraio 2007, ha precisato che è dovuta l'Iva sulla vendita di un bene per il cui acquisto non era stata esercitata la detrazione per effetto dell'opzione per la dispensa dagli adempimenti relativi alle operazioni esenti; in tale ipotesi, l'indetraibilità "a monte" non vale quindi a escludere la tassazione "a valle". Secondo l'Amministrazione, infatti, la disposizione dell'art. 36-bis, secondo comma, che rende totalmente indetraibile l'Iva ´a monte' in caso di opzione per la dispensa dagli adempimenti relativi alle operazioni esenti di cui al primo comma, costituisce una previsione speciale nell'ambito del sistema dell'Iva, essendo dettata con esclusivo riferimento a un regime attivabile in via opzionale. Come già affermato dalla precedente circolare n. 328/97, pertanto, l'indetraibilità in esame, non essendo menzionata tra i presupposti legittimanti l'applicazione dell'art. 10, n. 27-quinquies, impedisce di applicare sulle operazioni attive il trattamento di esenzione stabilito da tale norma. 
Fonte: Italia Oggi_http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...luzione_16.pdf

----------


## iam

> Non vedo attinenza con la nostra discussione ...

   :Confused:   io la vedo l'attinenza (Focus Fiscale n.2/2008 del sole 24 ore anche) 
....   percentuale detraibile 0%  per imponibile .... =  base imponibile 0% 
dove sbaglio? 
Ciao Danilo

----------


## Ruben

> Per l'ADE il problema non esiste: _L'Agenzia delle Entrate, nella risoluzione n. 16 del 1° febbraio 2007, ha precisato che è dovuta l'Iva sulla vendita di un bene per il cui acquisto non era stata esercitata la detrazione per effetto dell'opzione per la dispensa dagli adempimenti relativi alle operazioni esenti; in tale ipotesi, l'indetraibilità "a monte" non vale quindi a escludere la tassazione "a valle". Secondo l'Amministrazione, infatti, la disposizione dell'art. 36-bis, secondo comma, che rende totalmente indetraibile l'Iva ´a monte' in caso di opzione per la dispensa dagli adempimenti relativi alle operazioni esenti di cui al primo comma, costituisce una previsione speciale nell'ambito del sistema dell'Iva, essendo dettata con esclusivo riferimento a un regime attivabile in via opzionale. Come già affermato dalla precedente circolare n. 328/97, pertanto, l'indetraibilità in esame, non essendo menzionata tra i presupposti legittimanti l'applicazione dell'art. 10, n. 27-quinquies, impedisce di applicare sulle operazioni attive il trattamento di esenzione stabilito da tale norma. 
> Fonte: Italia Oggi_http://www.agenziaentrate.it/ilwwcm/...luzione_16.pdf

  Appunto.
Solo chi applica il 36 bis fattura con iva per gli altri c'è l'esenzione.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> dove sbaglio?

  ..... nel fatto che la norma fa riferimento a ipotesi di indetraibilità oggettiva; qui siamo nel campo della indetraibilità soggettiva. 
ciao

----------


## pipelly

Le innovazioni suùlla detraibilita' iva sono state introdotte con  il  DLgs 313/1997 ed entraroino in vigore dal 01/01/1998.
Per effetto di tali disposizioni le cessioni di beni sui quali non si è potuto detrarre l'iva sull'acquisto danno luogo ad un  operazione esente dall'imposta.
In precedenza l'operazione era considerata invece fuori campo iva. Dal 1998 è esente iva.
La cessione da parte di un medico di un bene strumentale quindi è esente se l'iva non è stata detratta per divieto normativo, come è appuntpo il caso del medico che acquista un bene da un soggetto che emette fattura evidenziato l'iva e che il medico non puo' detrarre per disposizioni di legge.
Diverso è il caso in cui il medico acquista un bene da un privato, in quel caso l'iva non è detratta per mancata evidenziazione dell'imposta sull'atto di acquisto, cosi' se acquisto un auto da un privato che non potendo emettere fattura con iva al massimo mi rilacsia una ricevuta, in tale caso quando si rivende l'auto ( o altro bene ) si è soggetti al regime del margine per cui occore documentare la vendita con fattura esponendo l'iva e seguendo le regole del regime del margine.

----------


## Speedy

> Le innovazioni suùlla detraibilita' iva sono state introdotte con  il  DLgs 313/1997 ed entraroino in vigore dal 01/01/1998.
> ...
> in tale caso quando si rivende l'auto ( o altro bene ) si è soggetti al regime del margine per cui occore documentare la vendita con fattura esponendo l'iva e seguendo le regole del regime del margine.

  Ho qualche dubbio. Se al momento della rivendita si emette fattura in regime del margine, sei sicuro che l'iva vada esposta ?

----------


## Finisher

Se c'è margine c'è l'iva relativa a tale margine.

----------


## Speedy

> Se c'è margine c'è l'iva relativa a tale margine.

  I miei dubbi continuano.
Non mi sembra che in una fattura di vendita del margine si debba esporre l'iva sul margine attivo. La fattura va emessa sempre senza iva richiamando l'art. 41.
Il venditore poi, nella sua contabilità iva interna, determinerà l'eventuale margine attivo e scorporerà l'imponibile dall'imposta, che dovrà riversare.

----------


## hillary

allora, vediamo se ho capito qualcosa:
1. ACQUISTO: Iva totalmente detratta = VENDITA: imponibile (e qui ho scoperto l'acqua calda!!!); :Smile: 
2. ACQUISTO: Iva detratta al 10% o 15% = VENDITA:imponibile ai sensi dell'art. 30 comma 5 Legge n.388/200 e la base imponibile è determinata in misura corrispondente al 10% o 15% del corrispettivo (e fin qui non ci dovrebbe piovere); :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
3. ACQUISTO: da un soggetto privato oppure da un soggetto che ha applicato l'art. 10 n.27 quinquies oppure da un soggetto che ha applicato l'IVA sul 10% o 15% del corrispettivo oppure da un soggetto che ha applicato il regime del margine = VENDITA: regime del margine (ovviamente margine metodo analitico con l'indicazione in fattura esclusivamente della dicitura riportante art. 36 DL n. 41/95 e senza indicazione dell'IVA poichè si procederà internamente al conteggio del margine negativo o positivo e dell'eventuale IVA sul margine positivo) (anche qui non dovrebbe pioverci!!!! almeno spero!); :Confused: 
4. ACQUISTO: totalmente indetraibile effettuato sia da soggetti che effettuano acquisti oggettivamente indetraibili art. 19-bis 1 che da soggetti che pur potendo detrarre l'IVA dal punto di vista oggettivo subiscono l'indetraibilità iart. 19 in conseguenza dell'effettuazione di operazioni esenti = VENDITA: esente art. 10 n.27 quinquies) (spero di non aver preso un abbaglio); :EEK!:  
Se qualcun altro è daccordo o non su qualche punto in questione è pregato di intervenire onde evitare di non indurre in tentazione .... eh... vorrei dire in confusione!!!!

----------


## nzino67

Rimane sempre il punto dell'ADE circa la non applicabilità dell'art. 10 n. 27 quinques all'ipotesi di iva non detratta a seguito di opzioni per operazioni esenti... boh!!

----------


## Finisher

Vedere qui, mi sembra schemino sintetico e corretto: Il Regime “del margine” - la vendita 
Per quanto riguarda, invece, la cessione di beni la cui Iva non &#232; stata detratta, al momento dell'acquisto, per effetto dell'opzione di cui all'articolo 36-bis del Dpr 633/72, la circolare n. 328 del 24/12/97, al punto 1.1.2, ribadisce che il trattamento di esenzione, richiamato dall'articolo 10 n. 27-quinquies), Dpr 633/72 e riguardante le cessioni di beni il cui acquisto non d&#224; luogo a detrazione in relazione alle norme di cui agli articoli 19, 19-bis 1 e 19-bis 2, non pu&#242; essere esteso anche alle cessioni di beni acquistati senza poter detrarre l'Iva per effetto dell'opzione di cui all'articolo 36-bis, in quanto tale indetraibilit&#224; non &#232; richiamata dall'articolo 10 succitato. Pertanto, la cessione in esame si configura come operazione imponibile Iva.
Tali cessioni, inoltre, restano escluse anche dall'applicazione dello speciale regime del margine; infatti, come ricordato dalla circolare n. 177 del 22/6/1995: "Restano invece escluse dalla previsione normativa tutte le altre ipotesi in relazione alle quali la vigente disciplina dell'imposta sul valore aggiunto limita o preclude la detrazione dell'IVA, quali, ad esempio, quelle previste dall'art. 19, comma 3, e dall'art. 36-bis, comma 2, del medesimo decreto. Infatti le cessioni successive a tali ultime operazioni rientrano nel campo di applicazione del tributo, con conseguente rivalsa dell'IVA nella relativa fattura".

----------

